# Loin: seulement adverbe?



## Necsus

Buondì, forum I/F.
Prendendo spunto da una discussione in Solo Italiano (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2993640&p=15143736#post15143736) avrei piacere di sapere se effettivamente _loin _nel francese moderno è usato solo come avverbio.
Grazie!


----------



## janpol

LOIN seul est seulement adverbe,il peut être associé à "au", "de", "de plus en plus" il est alors locution adverbiale, il peut être loc.pré. :loin de, loc  conjonct. de temps ou de lieu : d'aussi loin qu'il me vit, il se cacha.


----------



## Necsus

Merci, janpol.
Parce que j'ai lit les définitions du Larousse (et d'autres dictionnaires aussi) et il me semblait qu'il pouvait être même utilisé comme adjectif:

aggettivo *lontano *(_f _lontana)



[nello spazio, nel tempo]  lointain (f lointaine) 
 paesi lontani - pays lointains 
la stazione è lontana 200 metri da qui - la gare est à 200 mètres d'ici 
è lontana casa tua? -  c'est loin chez toi ? 
la macchina è ancora *lontana* - la voiture est encore *loin *


----------



## Caracalla1987

Bonjour Necsus,
j'ai réfléchi à ta question. Effectivement dans le français contemporain, "loin" est utilisé comme un adjectif mais dans certaines conditions :
- quand "d'ici, de là où nous nous trouvons" est-sous entendu, en particulier lorsque "loin" est attribut du sujet :_ La voiture est encore loin (d'ici). C'est encore loin (d'ici) ?_
- quand il est complété par un complément introduit par "de" : _Je vis dans un village loin de tout._ _Cette ville n'est pas loin de Paris._ 
- Par contre, il n'est pas possible de dire : _Je vais voyager dans un pays loin_. Il faut dire : _Je vais voyager dans un pays lointain._


----------



## Necsus

Merci, Caracalla.
Donc il est possible de l'utiliser comme adjectif, très bien. 
Et dans le cas de la poésie objet du fil là-dessus, tu le voit comme adverbe, j'imagine:

Nuit de gel, un enfant
pleure, il appelle quelque chose
qui est plus loin que ses parents


----------



## Caracalla1987

Il me semble que dans ce cas, "loin" est employé comme un adjectif à la fonction attribut du sujet.


----------



## Caracalla1987

Mais je te dis peut-être des bêtises. "Loin" n'est pas réellement attribut du sujet, car "être" dans ce cas n'est pas une copule mais un verbe au sens plein signifiant "se trouver". D'autres adverbes peuvent être employés de la sorte après le verbe "être" : derrière, devant, etc. (Il est devant). On ne peut pas vraiment dire qu'ils sont employés comme adjectif : ils conservent leur nature d'adverbe puisqu'ils modifient le sens du verbe "être". Pour ce qui est des exemples que je t'ai donnés plus en haut, comme "Je vis dans un village loin d'ici", il s'agit comme l'a dit janpol d'une locution prépositionnelle. 
Ma conclusion serait donc que "loin" est toujours un adverbe mais que comme il est souvent employé après le verbe "être" (qui signifie alors "se trouver", "se tenir") il peut presque passer pour un adjectif.


----------



## janpol

Dans les exemples qui précèdent, je ne vois pas d'attributs, je verrais plutôt des compléments de lieu.


----------



## Necsus

Merci beaucoup pour ton explication, Caracalla.
Le dout dans le forum Solo Italiano naissait du fact qu'une des traductions en italien est "chiama qualcosa più lontano", sans "che è" (qui est), et à mon avis ici il s'agit d'un adjective, parce que en effet s'il y avait par exemple "una cosa" en lieu de "qualcosa" je dirais "più lontan*a*", accordé avec le substantif. Ce n'est pas la même chose en français?

PS: janpol, je n'avais pas vu ton post. Est-ce que tu parles de mes exemples?


----------



## Caracalla1987

Non en français, "loin" est toujours adverbe. Comme le dit janpol, après "être", l'adverbe "loin" est un complément circonstanciel de lieu : il ne s'agit donc pas d'un adjectif.


----------



## Necsus

Tres bien. Merci beaucoup a tous les deux!


----------



## Caracalla1987

Di niente !


----------

